
Nginx security advisory (CVE-2016-4450) - St-Clock
http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-announce/2016/000179.html
======
St-Clock
Nothing on Ubuntu USN for now:
[http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/](http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/) :-(

